# City Hall and Sunset/London England



## JRE313 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is a new Photo of City Hall





Here is another old one


----------



## zombiemann (Jul 30, 2013)

You'll probably catch some flack for the second one being over cooked. The only issue I have with the first one is that I would have liked to have seen the frame shifted to the right just a hair. The ball to the far right is cut off, which is MILDLY distracting. Other than that I love em.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2013)

The first one is pretty close to perfect to my eye.   Very nicely done.


----------



## DannyMorrisPD (Aug 6, 2013)

I love the top one...bottom one is good too but the top is just amazing.


----------



## mike_rambo (Aug 6, 2013)

first is my fave, great shot!


----------

